# Walbro WA-225 carb question.



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

I was having problems with this carb and I now think that I've completely ruined it.

I went and drilled out the brass plug over the High Speed jet ( thinking I was removing a welch plug ) but such is not the case I now see.

Can any "pro" out there confirm my worst fears... that it's a goner? or is this plug replaceable?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you removed the high speed check valve, which does not show to be available as a replacement part. The complete carburetor shows to list for $47.00


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks... as I live in Canada I guess I'll be paying a bit more. Can you tell me where were you able to find it for $47.00?

I sure appreciate your quick response.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I just looked it up on the Walbro site and this was their suggested retail price. 

Jacks shows it for the same price as well. 

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...nqwh7co&cof=FORID:11&q=wa-225-1&sa=Search#223


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

normally if you think you need to drill something out on a small carb you need to go inside and have a few beers. 

and yes thats a good price on one.


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

*Good advice.*

Unfortunately Deathrite I only had a few beers AFTER I realized what a stupid move I had done.

Next time I'll take your advice and go have a few beers BEFORE even thinking of drilling!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

LOL! be thankful for the time to take the beer break. sometimes all we can do in the shop is move from one BIG headache to a slightly smaller headache to "cool down"


----------



## ajmartin (Oct 18, 2004)

*Very grateful for all the help!*

I must thank all you folks for all your help. I've worked most of my life in the automotive repair field, even teaching the trade for the last 15 years. However, I never worked on these 2 cycle miniature "everything" and it's a whole new ball game for me.

This forum is fantastic and from now on I'll write first before "drilling". :hat:


----------

